# Axiom Champ and Rayshot Magnetic Pouch



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

I've had the Axiom Champ for close to 3 weeks, and have shot at least 2000 BBs and 1/4" steel balls through it. Like many others before me, I'm quite fond of the little slingshot. After having the Scout as my first serious slingshot, I felt the Champ was too small when I first got it. But I quickly found the size to be perfectly handy once I started shooting it. One big advantage of the small size is that it's very concealable. I'm a short guy with average sized hands. The Champ disappears in my palm, and no one suspects I have a slingshot when I walk around in public.

As for BB and 1/4" steel shooting, Rayshot's magnetic pouch does a wonderful job. A big advantage of the magnet is that you can keep the pouch loaded without worrying about the shot falling out when you walk around. As far as shooting goes, it takes several hundred shots to break the pouch in, but once it's done, the pouch is very supple yet cushiony, providing the right amount of feedback. The one pouch I shot most probably has 1500 shots through it, and the magnet shows no sign of shifting and centers shots perfectly.

Overall, I'm very happy with the Axiom Champ and Rayshot's mag pouches, and am having so much fun shooting that it should be illegal!

Axiom Champ with mag pouches. BB and 1/4" ball in pouches.









The Champ is very concealable when you are out and about.









The more used pouch has at least 1500 shots. Pouch condition stabilized after ~800-900 shots. No sign of delamination or magnet shift.

















Fresh kill with the Champ this evening.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a great shooter . I put some large black exercise tube on the finger pinch points and the handle throat . Amazing ! Improves grip and give a bit of a cushion feel . Keeps the hold nice and repeatable .


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

treefork said:


> That is a great shooter . I put some large black exercise tube on the finger pinch points and the handle throat . Amazing ! Improves grip and give a bit of a cushion feel . Keeps the hold nice and repeatable .


Thanks, treefork for the suggestion. I haven't had trouble holding onto the frame, especially since I'm using real light bands, but a more repeatable grip would be good. Do you have a brand name or a link to the exercise tubes?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What I like to do prior to use to give a more supple feel is;

gripping with both forefingers and thumbs separated by a portion of the length of the pouch do a little bit of bicycle pedaling motion just to soften up the leather of that portion and move down the lenght until it is all softer. Then I will load BB in place and gently set it by pressing the leather around the ammo.

It doesn't take much of the peddling motion or setting the ammo to make the pouch feel closer to being broken in. I do this with all sizes of pouches.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

spacepilot said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great shooter . I put some large black exercise tube on the finger pinch points and the handle throat . Amazing ! Improves grip and give a bit of a cushion feel . Keeps the hold nice and repeatable .
> ...


No particular brand . Just some tube I found at a garage sale that is big enough to slip on with the aid of rubbing alcohol as a lubricant. .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely one of my favorite set ups. It's going to take you a really long time to wear out one of Ray's pouches! I am super sure of that!!


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Rayshot said:


> What I like to do prior to use to give a more supple feel is;
> 
> gripping with both forefingers and thumbs separated by a portion of the length of the pouch do a little bit of bicycle pedaling motion just to soften up the leather of that portion and move down the lenght until it is all softer. Then I will load BB in place and gently set it by pressing the leather around the ammo.
> 
> It doesn't take much of the peddling motion or setting the ammo to make the pouch feel closer to being broken in. I do this with all sizes of pouches.


Ray, I must've misunderstood what you told me about breaking in the pouches. I thought you just knead the pouch onto the ball with one hand. Now I get it. I'll try the two-hand method on the new pouches.



Ibojoe said:


> Absolutely one of my favorite set ups. It's going to take you a really long time to wear out one of Ray's pouches! I am super sure of that!!


Do you shoot BBs as well. I found it to be a blast! The super low cost of ammo is a plus.



treefork said:


> No particular brand . Just some tube I found at a garage sale that is big enough to slip on with the aid of rubbing alcohol as a lubricant. .


Thanks, I'll keep my eye out next time I got to the store to see if there's anything close.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Just got another Axiom Champ frame from Simple Shot and more pouches from Rayshot in the mail today. Now I have two dedicated slingshots for BBs and 1/4" balls. I just saw the Axiom Champ is 15% off in Simple Shot's Labor Day sale. I'll probably get one more for heavier bands. These little frames are addictive!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I love the axiom champ


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice. I still need to pick one up.

My typical EDC is it's brother,the Maxim Champ. I like it both TTF or OTT. Been doing mostly OTT lately. I think it's mostly the same except for the skinny waist.

Glad you are having fun and have found what works for you.


----------

